# new piccino owner



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi

I've just aquired a new piccino and I read on here about amounts of coffee in the portafilter can be critical. It has a single and double basket. I have a eureka mignon grinder. Can any piccino owners offer me any advice on where to start. Also what is the issue with descaling? I live in a very soft water area


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Rolo

I've been using a Piccino for over a year and I now have a Mignon grinder.

We find it a GREAT domestic set up.

Having tried a range of coffees and resetting the grinder we now tend to stick to RAVE Signature, making three Espressos a day normally.

I weigh out around 17g of coffee (you just have to fiddle to get the grind right!) and use a metal tamper. It won't be right for a while. Some days good, some days great and some days SINK IT.

The only way to get good coffee is to work at it and listen to others. Stick to the 25/30 seconds for a double shot and move the grind and tamp ONE AT A TIME. It you change two factor at a time you never know which one makes the difference.

Don't mix up de-scaling with cleaning. I use Waitrose water as ours is like rocks, test yours and check on the Forum to see if yours is really safe for your machine. I clean the insides about once a month as it it is not heavily used.

Be prepared to waste some coffee in search of getting it right. I used to get grinds everywhere, so always have a good clear up for domestic tranquility.

I grind into a pot which I Tare on the scales rather than try to grind into the PF ~ its easier and more accurate.

Make sure you lock the PF into the machine, otherwise if the grind is too small the pressure can blow the whole PF off and chaos follows. If the coffee only dribbles out far too slowly the by pass valve will save the day but if its a tint dribble STOP chuck it out and try again with less tamp or less fine ~ one or the other.

BE PATIENT ~ it really is worth it. The trouble most of the time we don't enjoy coffee out any more!!!

Keep in touch with progress.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Bruce

Thanks for your great help. Just one more thing. How do you get the water filter to fit in the water tank. I am using the adaptor but it just doesnt want to lock in place?


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

If your water is really soft enough then you can run it without it.

Otherwise its push and fiddle to get it down onto the washer thing. Easier when its wet!

Good luck.


----------

